# Catfish Acting Strange Before Storm?



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone experienced this? I know change in pressure can induce spawning, and some loaches like dojos will act bizarrely...

This is my first year having fish during Arizona's monsoon season. And today is my area's first big thunderstorm. So far we've just had a bit of rain, but I've been hearing and seeing lots of thunder and lightning in the distance.

My corys and otos have been acting strange all day. (Oddly, my loaches have been quite normal.) The otos have been flitting around like they did when I first brought them home- 'course, I think two are engaging in mating behavior cuz one looks eggy and the other looks like he keeps trying to buy her a drink- _Hey baby, what's a fish like you doing in a place like this?_ And the corys have been hanging out in front in plain sight- they _always_ hide out unless it's feeding time. And I've been catching my corys in really bizarre positions up in my plants and driftwood. Both corys and otos keep taking gulps of air from the surface, not constantly, but much more than usual. The corys are doing it in synchronization.

Now, my first thought was water quality and/or low oxygen. Params are spot on, however. Nothing new has been added to the tank. And none of my MTS are heading to the top of tank (a sure sign of low oxygen levels). Just in case, I increased surface agitation (sorry betta boy!) and did a 40% WC anyway and they're still acting oddly.

Then I had an _aha!_ moment and thought it might be the weather. So, yeah... has anyone else noticed strange cory/oto behavior in thunderstorms?


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I had corys and a dojo at one point when I lived in GA and it storms a lot there and I never noticed it but maybe mine were used to it?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

As you've mentioned, the pressure drop before a storm triggers spawning behaviour in a lot of species of fish. Could very well be that this is what is sending your corydoras and otocinclus into a frenzy. Would be great if your otocinclus spawned as it does not seem a very common occurence.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, everyone seems to back to normal today, so I guess it was the storm. Good thing, too. My corys were starting to creep me out. They took to staring out the glass all in a line like they were looking in an observation booth. _Talking about me.
"Did you see what she's wearing?"
"Ugh. I know. I mean, I know she's staying home today, but maroon and blue? Really?"
"Hey, at least it's not a muumuu..." Laughter.
_Okay, maybe I'm just a bit paranoid. 



LittleBettaFish said:


> As you've mentioned, the pressure drop before a storm triggers spawning behaviour in a lot of species of fish. Could very well be that this is what is sending your corydoras and otocinclus into a frenzy. Would be great if your otocinclus spawned as it does not seem a very common occurence.


Would be cool, but not likely. My water's not soft enough. Even if they did spawn, it would just mean that there would be a fat, happy betta in the tank.


----------

